# Defy Advanced Frame Sizing



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

I am 5 ft11.5 in tall with a 33.5 in inseam. I think that a M/L frame is the correct size, but would like some other input before I pull the trigger. This will be for a 2010 Defy Advanced 1. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I just bought a defy advanced - I'm almost the exact same height/inseam as you and went with the M/L - fits perfect


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm your height but my inseam is 34". I ride the Defy Advanced 0 in a M/L with a 110 stem. Fits great.


----------



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I feel better about ordering the M/L now.


----------

